# Storing Vintage watch



## Joyjamie (Oct 22, 2019)

Just had my dads old watch repaired. The case is pitted so need some advice on how to store it. Think a watch box might be good. She I get one with display window or covered. Want to prevent further damage if possible

https://www.fhinds.co.uk/gifts-and-collectibles/watch-boxes/Lockable-Five-Part-Black-Watch-Box-A1957

https://www.johnlewis.com/stackers-double-watch-box/p3515245


----------

